# suche 70er jahre comic figuren (passt evtl. nicht hier rein)



## donpipo (9. August 2003)

hey ho, 
ich suche 70er jahre comic figuren wie sie z.b. bei austin powers(http://www.austinpowers.com) oder 
bei "dephazz"(death by chocolate/www.dephazz.de) zu finden sind.
oder kann mir jemand einen künstler nennen der diesen stil zeichnet ?

vielen dank schonmal. 

mfg der don.


----------



## Philip Kurz (10. August 2003)

Kein besonderer Zeichner. Einfach ein Bild von zB einer Person in Photoshop laden und mit dem Zeichenstift die Konturen nachzeichnen. Dann die Auswahl laden und Auswahl füllen. Ich hoffe sowas meinst du. Auf http://www.dephazz.de habe ich nämlich nichts anders gefunden


----------



## bendis (11. August 2003)

Schau mal hier und dann im Portfolio dieses Members (da gibt es noch mehr). Außerdem hab ich irgendwo mal eine ClipArt-CD gesehen, eine Firma hat sich auf solche Silouetten spezialisiert... aber wo  

bendis


----------

